# Orbea geometry fit/sizing suitable for me?



## planar

Hi,

After much research, I've come to the conclusion (correct me if I'm wrong) that I belong to that unfortunate category of "short torso, long legs" cyclists. I also need a new bike. My body measurements are:

Inseam: 83 cm
Height: 176 cm
Arm: 61.9 cm

My current bike (non-compact) measurements are:

Seat tube C-C: 52 cm, C-T (top of top tube): 54 cm
Top tube: 54 cm
Head tube: 11.3 cm
Seat tube angle: 74 deg
Head tube angle: 73 deg

There are 2.5 cm of spacers under my stem (110 mm) and on top of that, the stem is flipped to reduce the saddle-to-bar height to within 2 cm.

My question is: Can an Orbea fit me? If so, which size?

Responses much appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Roadrider22

I am 5'8.5" with a 31" cycling inseam. I just built up a 54cm Orbea Onix and with a 100mm 12 degree stem with 40mm of stack, it fits me perfectly. The Onix is an awesome ride.


----------



## planar

Roadrider22 said:


> I am 5'8.5" with a 31" cycling inseam. I just built up a 54cm Orbea Onix and with a 100mm 12 degree stem with 40mm of stack, it fits me perfectly. The Onix is an awesome ride.


40mm sounds like a lot. I think most carbon fork manufacturers put the safety limit at 1" for carbon steerers with Reynolds pushing theirs at 1.5" of spacers. This is what I'm hoping to avoid. Btw, how 'setback' is your saddle?

Regards.


----------



## Steve-Erickson

I also have difficulty finding a frame with geometry that will suit me. I'm 5' 5 1/2" with a 32 inch inseam.
I like Orbea but their newer frames just don't suit me. I'm looking for one of their older frames because they have more size options and are much less expensive.
Are there any manufacturers or particular bikes that have a shorter top tube in relation to the seat post size?


----------



## rollinrob

*Im 5'5*

I 'm 5'5 and the 48cm orbeas fit me very well. They do small bikes like few other manufacturers do. They have a very shallow seat tube anlge at 73.7 degrees and I love the way it fits. I am selling my Orca very soon. PM me if you are interested..


----------



## serpico7

planar said:


> After much research, I've come to the conclusion (correct me if I'm wrong) that I belong to that unfortunate category of "short torso, long legs" cyclists. I also need a new bike. My body measurements are:
> 
> Inseam: 83 cm
> Height: 176 cm
> Arm: 61.9 cm


I must be a freak then. Height: 170cm; Inseam: 83.5cm
I ride a 51cm Orbea (2006 geometry). Still have to fine tune saddle position and stem length, but this feels like the right frame size. You're a little taller than me, so you might be able to manage well on a 53cm Orbea. But Orbea's sizing seems to run a little bigger than most manufacturers, so I would think that a 51cm with a longer stem would also work well.

Test ride the 51 and 53. Let us know how it works out.


----------

